# Bhai Kanhaiya - Founder Of Sevapanthi Order - Red Cross



## Neutral Singh (Jun 25, 2005)

*History of Bhai Kanhaiya Ji *
Initiator of Red Cross A Portrait of Sewa & Simran 

It was Sri Guru Tegh Bahadur Ji who planted the seed for sewa in the heart of Bhai Kanhaiya Ji. Later in life this virtue would earn hi the blessings of Guru Gobind Singh Ji, and it is here that our story begins. 

During Guru Gobind Singh Ji’s time, many wars were being waged to protect the poor and the innocent. Loss of life was immense, and those injured were equal in proportion. Amidst the horror of war, the compassion of Bhai Kanhaiya Ji emerged. He would walk the battleground and give water to the wounded, not only to the Sikh’s however, but to everyone. The Sikh warriors reported these incidents to Guru Gobind Singh Ji. They complained that while they were trying to defeat the enemy, Bhai Kanhaiya Ji was nurturing them back to life. When confronted by Guru Gobind Singh Ji, Bhai Kanhaiya Ji simply replied, “I only see you; I see you in the Sikhs, I see you in the enemy, so then how can I not at least help other humans?” (Bhai Kanhaiya Ji saw God manifested in the Guru, and saw the Guru’s reflection in every living being). 

Guru Gobind Singh Ji was very pleased with this answer, and went on to give Bhai Kanhaiya Ji ointment and bandages, so that he could complete his role in delivering medical aid to all the wounded, friends and foes alike. He also told Bhai Kanhaiya Ji that there would be a mission by name which would be dedicated to sewa and Simran. 

This Bhai Kanhaiya Ji mission later became known as the Sewa Panthi Sampradaye, of which today there are many centres throughout India. These centres are located in Delhi, Haryana, Uttar Pradesh, Punjab, Himachal Pradesh (Una). These centres provide free dispensary, free education to children relating to Sikh religion, and also serve as a meditation centre, and a guesthouse. Thus Bhai Kanhaiya Ji became the initiator of delivering first aid and therefore the initiator of the Red Cross movement.


----------



## pk70 (Jun 7, 2008)

(quote)Guru Gobind Singh Ji was very pleased with this answer, and went on to give Bhai Kanhaiya Ji ointment and bandages, so that he could complete his role in delivering medical aid to all the wounded, friends and foes alike. He also told Bhai Kanhaiya Ji that there would be a mission by name which would be dedicated to sewa and Simran. 

*Neutral singh ji, thanks for the post.
Kanhyiya 's honor bestowed by Dasmesh ji proves  how so openly  Guru Nanak' philosophy was practiced  even during conflicts. Guru ji wants Kanhyia ji kind of Sikhs along with warrior to protect Dharma against tyranny.Today some portray real Sikhi totally otherwise.*


----------



## KulwantK (Jun 8, 2008)

It is true- 
If you cannot see God in All,
You cannot see God at all.
-Guru Nanak


----------



## pk70 (Jun 8, 2008)

KulwantK said:


> It is true-
> If you cannot see God in All,
> You cannot see God at all.
> -Guru Nanak



*KINDLY GIVE ME ACCURATE SOURCE OF THIS QUOTE, I MEAN REFERENCE IN GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI,(  Ang=Page)
*


----------

